

New 17-million-digit monster is largest known prime - prakashk
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23138-new-17milliondigit-monster-is-largest-known-prime.html

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5170765>

And no, there is unlikely ever to be any way to predict them.

------
guard-of-terra
I wonder if it's possible to mathematically predict all of them? The p-owers
should be distributed according to some law, should not they?

